# Accepted at a truck driving academy. Leaving UE early January.



## Chris1973

Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.

Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.

The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.

At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.

Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.

Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.

~Peace and Love - Chris


----------



## D3lF250

I'm trying to save your ass with this comment so don't take it the wrong way...

First off, you will not ever make $50K driving a company truck. After a year or two you will make $30k - $35k if you run illegally. If not you will be fired. 

Do not sign any contracts that tie you to a company ! If you don't last a year you will be on the hook for in excess of $10,000. It's a very well known and common scam that many of the big carriers pull. If you can barrow or get a loan and pay for your trucking school outright you will be significantly more likely to succeed. And just to add, some of the big carriers will go so far as to refuse to give you loads so that you have no choice but to quit and ultimately pay back what ever ridiculous amount they are charging for their CDL mill. 

Also, these companies will make you run illegally and if you don't they will start refusing to load you. The trucking game is a scam from top to bottom, almost as bad as Uber. But there is money to be made. 

If you have no other choice and you can deal with being in a truck for 3 weeks straight with a day off here and there for the next year. you got to do what you got to do. But even then you are better off getting into a trucking school on your own. 

Google "Truckers Report". Lot's of good information there and a perfect place to start doing some research on what you are getting yourself into.


----------



## uberboy1212

Damn good luck man. I hope it winds up being a good experience for you


----------



## Irishjohn831

Good luck to you, good thing if you want to do ubereats here and there, it’s there for you


----------



## Chris1973

Yeah, I've put probably thirty hours into the research, joined multiple forums, read thousands of posts, know truck drivers personally, etc.

30k to 35k is a really low estimate for OTR, local/regional driving could maybe be that low. Of course, I'm not talking about 50k in your pocket money, that's pre-tax, pre-healthcare, etc.

The training actually costs about exactly 5k, half being credited after completing the one year contract, it includes the hotel room as well during training. Like I said, 3 weeks classroom and driving on "campus", a week with a trainer just riding along, then a full month with a mentor doing some of the actual driving. Then the DOT driving test. Then solo driving, nationwide.

At home time is "guaranteed" at 1 day per week, but it could be 2 or 3 weeks before getting 2 or 3 days. Let me back up and say this career is not for everybody, especially if you have a wife and kids at home and tend to get lonely and depressed without people being around. I am single, love my alone time, and driving for the most part. 
Far as having to cheat and lie regarding the logs and stuff, GPS and other technologies have pretty much eliminated all of that mess. Drivers are more likely to get fired for cheating, not the other way around these days.

Anyway, I appreciate criticism because most everybody else is just really supportive and saying it seems like a good fit for me. Obviously, it's going to suck for the most part, especially in the beginning, but not having to maintain a household, and living out of the truck and hotels for a year or two could generate some life changing money. Then if I get lucky and find something decent back home with friends and family, all the better. My brother-in-law has been driving for Fedex about 5 years now is making about 60k (before taxes), and is home every night, tired as a dog though, and burnt out.



Irishjohn831 said:


> Good luck to you, good thing if you want to do ubereats here and there, it's there for you


Thanks, that's a good point. Even if things go south during or after UE has been a good stop gap, allowing me time to think about what I want to do when I grow up LOL. Fun talking to you guys as well.



uberboy1212 said:


> Damn good luck man. I hope it winds up being a good experience for you


Thank you. I doubt it will be overall, but I'm getting to the age where early retirement is about the only thing on my mind lately. A little single wide mobile home on half an acre in the country paid for 100% by the age of 55 sounds like heaven, then traveling around some in an RV or the like and doing side gigs until SS kicks in. God I hope that's not too much to ask for in this country these days.


----------



## D3lF250

Chris1973 said:


> Yeah, I've put probably thirty hours into the research, joined multiple forums, read thousands of posts, know truck drivers personally, etc.
> 
> 30k to 35k is a really low estimate for OTR, local/regional driving could maybe be that low. Of course, I'm not talking about 50k in your pocket money, that's pre-tax, pre-healthcare, etc.
> 
> The training actually costs about exactly 5k, half being credited after completing the one year contract, it includes the hotel room as well during training. Like I said, 3 weeks classroom and driving on "campus", a week with a trainer just riding along, then a full month with a mentor doing some of the actual driving. Then the DOT driving test. Then solo driving, nationwide.
> 
> At home time is "guaranteed" at 1 day per week, but it could be 2 or 3 weeks before getting 2 or 3 days. Let me back up and say this career is not for everybody, especially if you have a wife and kids at home and tend to get lonely and depressed without people being around. I am single, love my alone time, and driving for the most part.
> Far as having to cheat and lie regarding the logs and stuff, GPS and other technologies have pretty much eliminated all of that mess. Drivers are more likely to get fired for cheating, not the other way around these days.
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate criticism because most everybody else is just really supportive and saying it seems like a good fit for me. Obviously, it's going to suck for the most part, especially in the beginning, but not having to maintain a household, and living out of the truck and hotels for a year or two could generate some life changing money. Then if I get lucky and find something decent back home with friends and family, all the better. My brother-in-law has been driving for Fedex about 5 years now is making about 60k (before taxes), and is home every night, tired as a dog though, and burnt out.


Recruiters always promise you the world...
There are guys out there driving trucks and making $300,000 + a year. Like i said, there is money to be made driving a truck. My comment though was in hopes that you would open your eyes and see threw the B.S. I really don't care if you want to listen to me or not, i was trying to help you though.

Just throwing this out there, but I'm sure your recruiter told you all about it already, It only costs $1500 -$2000 to get your CDL threw an interdependent trucking school and you will start off getting paid on average 10 cents more per mile. But then again, what do i know about this whole trucking thing ?


----------



## Chris1973

D3lF250 said:


> Recruiters always promise you the world...
> There are guys out there driving trucks and making $300,000 + a year. Like i said, there is money to be made driving a truck. My comment though was in hopes that you would open your eyes and see threw the B.S. I really don't care if you want to listen to me or not, i was trying to help you though.
> 
> Just throwing this out there, but I'm sure your recruiter told you all about it already, It only costs $1500 -$2000 to get your CDL threw an interdependent trucking school and you will start off getting paid on average 10 cents more per mile. But then again, what do i know this whole trucking thing ?


I'm looking for something simple, all inclusive to get that first year under the belt, with one company, less variables! Having that 1 year or so is the key, THEN you can start dictating your own terms, and even become an owner operator soon after.

Maybe back in the day it was $1500 for 3-4 weeks of training at an independent school that offers some kind of "guaranteed" placement. The cost has gone up, like everything else. .10 extra a mile first year going that route, that's just not the case, and as stated, the company I will be working for credits back half of the 5k if the first year is completed, and the hotel is included, not to mention an additional month of immediate paid training after completing class room training. Are you telling me that a big company is going to let me loose in an 18 wheeler without additional team driving training after a month of IT TECH FOR TRUCK DRIVERS SCHOOL? No they are going to want a contract as well for some more training, in most cases. They ALL want first year contracts and pay less because of the high turn over rate, and costs associated with constantly training and retaining new drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me

Chris1973 said:


> Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.
> 
> Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.
> 
> The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.
> 
> At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.
> 
> ~Peace and Love - Chris


Robots will find you
And steal your job there also.


----------



## Chris1973

tohunt4me said:


> Robots will find you
> And steal your job there also.


I don't doubt it. That's why the plan is to pull a tomcat, hit it hard, and get in and out quick, before I run out of 9 lives.


----------



## Cndragon

Chris1973 said:


> My brother-in-law has been driving for Fedex about 5 years now is making about 60k (before taxes)


Hrmm..Im such a hermit, for many years hardly left home unless traveling for work. Whenever I complained about being single, my friends would tell me no surprise since Ill never meet anyone if I dont leave the house. Id retort that my FedEx guy is very cute and flirtatious, so I hold out hope. Now wishing Id been a bit more flirty in response, thats good money. He's been my FedEx guy for like 6 years now..except now he wears a ring and friendly but no longer flirty. Obv one of the good guys. Dang it all.



Chris1973 said:


> traveling around some in an RV or the like and doing side gigs until SS kicks in


Thats my dream. Except the collecting SS part, that more like fantasy...I knew before I even got my first job that Id never be able to depend on SS. I'll be of the work til I die population. Argh. Sigh.


----------



## Chris1973

Cndragon said:


> Hrmm..Im such a hermit, for many years hardly left home unless traveling for work. Whenever I complained about being single, my friends would tell me no surprise since Ill never meet anyone if I dont leave the house. Id retort that my FedEx guy is very cute and flirtatious, so I hold out hope. Now wishing Id been a bit more flirty in response, thats good money. He's been my FedEx guy for like 6 years now..except now he wears a ring and friendly but no longer flirty. Obv one of the good guys. Dang it all.
> 
> Thats my dream. Except the collecting SS part, that more like fantasy...I knew before I even got my first job that Id never be able to depend on SS. I'll be of the work til I die population. Argh. Sigh.


Don't get too excited, my bro-in-law drives a BIG truck for them, not sure what the door-to-door guys make. For my part, the finding a new mate to share the expenses isn't completely out of the question, but I'm assuming the worst and maybe will have to carry the retirement burden alone. Hell, if I could find a nice young lady (I'm *only* in my early to mid-forties after all), that would make the dream a lot easier for sure.

Far as SS, I wouldn't worry too much. If SS collapses we will be lucky to have food and it's probably an end of the world as we know it situation anyway.

As an OTR driver, home maybe 4 days a month, there's gotta be some lucky lady out there that could put up with me a mere 36 days a year I'll bet.


----------



## Cndragon

Chris1973 said:


> Don't get too excited, my bro-in-law drives a BIG truck for them, not sure what the door-to-door guys make. For my part, the finding a new mate to share the expenses isn't completely out of the question, but I'm assuming the worst and maybe will have to carry the retirement burden alone. Hell, if I could find a nice young lady (I'm *only* in my early to mid-forties after all), that would make the dream a lot easier for sure.
> 
> Far as SS, I wouldn't worry too much. If SS collapses we will be lucky to have food and it's probably an end of the world as we know it situation anyway.
> 
> As an OTR driver, home maybe 4 days a month, there's gotta be some lucky lady out there that could put up with me a mere 36 days a year I'll bet.


Im 40... wont say Ive given up, but I will say this...when I met my ex I told him my plan A was to get a dog and an RV. If I were to meet a great guy I could have a future with, that would be awesome...but Im not going to lie, at this point of my life, Im really looking forward to the dog and RV. When I got my dog, I think he realized I was putting plan A into motion and the relationship was over 

I could totally put up with a guy for 36 days a year...unless you spread the peanut butter before the jelly when you make a sandwich, I cant live with peanut butter in my jelly. A girls gotta have her limits. Other than that Im pretty easy going. So what are you up to Monday night? Weekends are out..thats when I make my Uber money.


----------



## Chris1973

Cndragon said:


> Im 40... wont say Ive given up, but I will say this...when I met my ex I told him my plan A was to get a dog and an RV. If I were to meet a great guy I could have a future with, that would be awesome...but Im not going to lie, at this point of my life, Im really looking forward to the dog and RV. When I got my dog, I think he realized I was putting plan A into motion and the relationship was over
> 
> I could totally put up with a guy for 36 days a year...unless you spread the peanut butter before the jelly when you make a sandwich, I cant live with peanut butter in my jelly. A girls gotta have her limits. Other than that Im pretty easy going. So what are you up to Monday night? Weekends are out..thats when I make my Uber money.


It's really great that you are open to an RV lifestyle, most ladies don't have a clue how glorious it can be. I've owned two so far, only problem being I never had the time to drive (or pull) them around much, with this whole work distraction thing going on.

My dream a few years ago was to actually use an RV as a home and travel around anywhere there was good 4g or wi-fi doing tech support or customer service from the trailer. There's a whole telecommuting industry like there is ride share, but guess what, the pay is generally crappy and it would probably take more than one person to support the operation.

I like maple syrup with my peanut butter, so that's not an issue for me LOL. Just don't ask to drink milk out of the same cup, that grosses me out!

I work late weekdays so I can be off most of the weekend these days. But who knows, maybe we can have lunch in the great state of Florida someday when I'm on the road


----------



## Cndragon

Hah! Yeah, I want to be a full-timer, hit the road and live in an RV. Im getting my CS degree, and it would be great to get a remote programming job so I can work on the road. Most people fear for my safety, and wonder if I would be scared. I always say, considering the majority of people RVing are retired folk in their 60s and up, if they can handle their own, I sure as heck can too. Besides, Im only scared of irrational things... 

You've owned two? Man oh man if I got my hands on even one Id be up and gone in a heartbeat...workamping at camps and farms, boondocking, any and everything to stay on the road. I can hang with the maple syrup..and no worries on drinking out the same milk glass. Okay, think we're pretty much set...that was easy!


----------



## Bodie Bunk

D3lF250 said:


> Recruiters always promise you the world...
> There are guys out there driving trucks and making $300,000 + a year.


Those are probably the Alaskan highway drivers. Hell I have a regular desk job if I ever get laid off I may consider doing that just for a year. It's hard on the body though so they should really get young guys to get into it. Talking 17, take the exams and stuff so by the time you're 18 you can be on the road. Not sure how the insurance would work out though as those premiums would be a ***** for the company with under 25 behind the wheel. But you said they're desperate right???


----------



## Chris1973

Bodie Bunk said:


> Those are probably the Alaskan highway drivers. Hell I have a regular desk job if I ever get laid off I may consider doing that just for a year. It's hard on the body though so they should really get young guys to get into it. Talking 17, take the exams and stuff so by the time you're 18 you can be on the road. Not sure how the insurance would work out though as those premiums would be a ***** for the company with under 25 behind the wheel. But you said they're desperate right???


1. You have to be at least 21 to get a CDL.
2. Ever been to a truck stop? See any young, slim truckers? Health is barely a concern so long as diabetes and high blood pressure are under control with meds. The DOT physical is a joke, anyone not on their deathbed could pass with the right meds.
3. No one is making 300k a year as a driver. On the other end, no one at a huge company is making 30k gross OTR, even first year.
4. Yeah, the demand is huge. It's a permanent job, as opposed to any office job. After a year, apply for 5 jobs at 8am, get 5 offers by the next day.

Having been there done that, office work not supplemented by regular exercise and a healthy diet is at least as unhealthy as driving, mentally and physically. After a year OTR, and considering the possibility of owner operator contracts, 75K is achievable within the first 2 or 3 years.

Compare that to the cost and variables associated with a bachelor's degree, where you pay to train with no guarantee of a job, trucking is the other way around.


----------



## Bodie Bunk

Chris1973 said:


> 1. You have to be at least 21 to get a CDL.
> 2. Ever been to a truck stop? See any young, slim truckers? Health is barely a concern so long as diabetes and high blood pressure are under control with meds. The DOT physical is a joke, anyone not on their deathbed could pass with the right meds.
> 3. No one is making 300k a year as a driver. On the other end, no one at a huge company is making 30k gross OTR, even first year.
> 4. Yeah, the demand is huge. It's a permanent job, as opposed to any office job. After a year, apply for 5 jobs at 8am, get 5 offers by the next day.
> 
> Having been there done that, office work not supplemented by regular exercise and a healthy diet is at least as unhealthy as driving, mentally and physically. After a year OTR, and considering the possibility of owner operator contracts, 75K is achievable within the first 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Compare that to the cost and variables associated with a bachelor's degree, where you pay to train with no guarantee of a job, trucking is the other way around.


Good point on both being sedentary. However, I think in some states you can get your CDL under 21 for intra-state commerce. Maybe they will make peanuts but at least get solid experience to set them up when they turn 21 and can go nationwide.

I have seen some young slim truckers mostly in the South. In the North they are mostly fat and older. 300k is not unheard of if you manage a fleet or open your own team and contract them out etc. I am wondering about the breaks.

There should be at least one 15 minute break every 3-4 hours of driving or are you at risk of getting bladder infections or prostate issues because they expect you to drive 6-8 hours straight and pee in a bottle that you duct-tape to your penis?


----------



## Chris1973

I do believe the break is 30 minutes minimum, but keep in mind that with OTR you are your own boss. Driver's can go for days or weeks without actually talking to a driver manager/dispatch, since they use the same technology we all do, texts, email, etc. So if you want to take an hour or two go for it, so long as the load gets to where it needs to be and meets terms with the customer. Also, the 11 hours a day max usually ends up being less, since you are paid driving by the mile it's not really a clock punching thing. Get the load there in 7 hours, make the same as an 11 hour shift at a traditional job. The most you could possibly work in a 24 hour period is 13 hours, 11 hours driving, 2 hours waiting for the customer to unload, followed by mandatory 10 hours of reset (rest/sleep) time. Of course, that's rare, but possible. Either way, you are guaranteed at least 10 hours of time for yourself (by law) in a 24 hour period or so. The maximum you can drive in 6 days is 60 hours, so often you end up a full day off (but not necessarily at home) in addition to the 1 day per week home time most of the big companies offer these days. Hope this helps, it helped me writing it out, there's a lot to it, and the CDL testing itself is no joke.


----------



## Chris1973

Approved 100% now only variables being the DOT physical and CDL written test at Texas DPS. Already assigned to refrigerated truck contract with wal-mart semi-regional with some OTR. This is what I was hoping for because wal-mart is actually one of the most desirable companies to work for as an employee OTR driver, so after the 1 year it's pretty much a shoe in getting on perm with wal-mart eventually, and averaging closer to 60k a year with the most home time in the industry. Just saying, the demand for drivers is so high right now it's nice being in the driver's seat as an employee for once. We'll see how it really works out and I will keep everyone interested posted.


----------



## Cndragon

Congratulations!!! The physical and written test will be a breeze... and thats awesome about Walmart. As little as I know about that whole industry, even I have heard a few times that Walmart is one of the best companies to drive for.


----------



## Chris1973

Thank you Cndragon, hopefully this thread has inspired you to not give up on love and consider a long distance relationship with an OTR driver. I don't even need ED meds yet so probably I would eat you up a few days a month and you could still have have the alone time you need with little to no hassle every month


----------



## Cndragon

LMFAO! Well, we already got the PB&J (or M in your case) and milk glass stuff sorted out...Id say we're pretty much set!


----------



## Chris1973

Cndragon said:


> LMFAO! Well, we already got the PB&J (or M in your case) and milk glass stuff sorted out...Id say we're pretty much set!


Let's do this. I don't know your name, or what you look like but we can work around all of that. I do bite though, to be honest.


----------



## Cynergie

Chris1973 said:


> Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.
> 
> Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.
> 
> The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.
> 
> At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.
> 
> ~Peace and Love - Chris


Congratulations on escaping the LyfUber black hole and best of luck on your new (real) job. Ironically, it seems being a rideshare driver has given you an advantage over your new industry peers--an uber hard core, conditioned gluteus maximu. Pun intended 

Are you driving lower 48 states or doing regional intra state? Also are you doing vans, flats, or refeers? Heard refeers are the biggest $$$ makers followed by flats.

edit: finally found this video about a kid who made $45k in his first year. Did it with Sheppard which is considered the Marine Corps of the industry. Kid logged some serious miles all over the country


----------



## Chris1973

Cynergie said:


> Congratulations on escaping the LyfUber black hole and best of luck on your new (real) job. Ironically, it seems being a rideshare driver has given you an advantage over your new industry peers--an uber hard core, conditioned gluteus maximu. Pun intended
> 
> Are you driving lower 48 states or doing regional intra state? Also are you doing vans, flats, or refeers? Heard refeers are the biggest $$$ makers followed by flats.
> 
> edit: finally found this video about a kid who made $45k in his first year. Did it with Sheppard which is considered the Marine Corps of the industry. Kid logged some serious miles all over the country


Thanks for the well wishes and support. Yes @ Reefer, i.e, refrigerated trucks. Swift purchased Knight within the past year or so and the demand is outrageous right now, they are turning down work as many major grocery stores are contracting out loads as opposed to growing their own massive operations and keeping it in house. It seems like a good percentage of the radio ads in my region are for recruiting drivers lately, so it's actually a driver's market right now, is my impression anyway. The video you refer to is from 2011. I don't think 45k first year or so is exceptional at all today. Some old timers claim 30-35k but that's when diesel fuel was $4.50 a gallon and the industry was less consolidated and was behind the curve technology wise. 6 years is a long time. The smartphone was only widely available in 2008. I doubt I will hit 48 states with Swift driving reefer, they are too big and efficient with too many hubs to allow the ineffiencies involved with driving through that many states, so it was explained to me that driving refrigerated trucks is actually more like regional vs. old school OTR.


----------



## Chris1973

21 year old newbie , only 3rd week out driving solo with swift, recorded just a couple of weeks ago. $1700 gross, pay is WEEKLY.


----------



## Cynergie

good for him! But again--that effing 1040 TAX THING. This is what sucks about being a hard working trucker in the industry. Because truckers spend so much time OTR, they don't think beyond sleeping in their cabs. They don't think to create a secure tax haven THAT APPRECIATES like buying a HOUSE or real estate property (vacant land with intent to BUILD upon such land later).

Or better yet, take out a mortgage if their credit permits it, and RENT it out while they're WORKING OTR. Pay their MORTGAGE & TAXES from this rental income. Then after they've done with trucking and/or want to drive locally in state, LIVE in their reduced/paid off property.

Best solution: Open a Roth IRA at the earliest opportunity. Especially if your employer does not offer it as a benefit:

http://www.bankrate.com/finance/taxes/roth-ira-rules-what-are-they.aspx

This is the quickest way to cover and protect your hard earned income from Uncle Sam's sticky fingers come tax time. It's all there untouched for that rainy day. Or when you decide you want to take that one way walk on that Tahitian Beach when you're grizzled and grey at the temples.

Instead, many truckers live by the seat of their pants and don't put any savings up for that rainy day. So they don't have anything to fall back on when they quit/retire from the industry.

IMO the smartest ones with a keen entrepreneur eye are the ones who save enough to buy their own rig. Then makes thousands off new gig economy off delivery/ride share companies like Amazon and yes UBER who are making a foray into the transportation sector. And driving for themselves at pure profit after typical operational expenses:

Uber Freight
https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...ow-uber-is-building-uber-for-trucking/536157/
https://freight.uber.com/

Amazon Relay app:

http://fortune.com/2016/12/17/amazon-trucking-logistics-app/

"quietly" is the keyword here. lmao
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/16/ama...p-called-relay-to-go-after-truck-drivers.html

Both of these new economy gig leviathans will give traditional industry operators like FedEx & UPS a run for their money. Ultimately, I think these industry vets will be replaced (especially by Amazon at it's globally exponential expansion rate).

Would love to see some vids of old hand industry vet operators (who own their own rigs) who've hauled for these and how much they made after operational expenses/fed taxes. If you know of any vids like these, could you please post their links?


----------



## goneubering

Chris1973 said:


> Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.
> 
> Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.
> 
> The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.
> 
> At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.
> 
> ~Peace and Love - Chris


AWESOME!! Good luck and drive safe.


----------



## Cuponoodles

Otr?????d good luck. Is hard job if you have family.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Stay up bro. Always want to see my fellow U.P brothers and sisters do well. It is tough driving these entitled P.O.S.s around sometimes. Hopefully trucking treats you better. What am I saying? The freight won't ask for an aux cord or if it can eat inside the truck. SMH.


----------



## trickynikki

Some good comments guys.

I'm a CDL driver and have been in and out of theis industry since I was 18 and now 55. That said, I have only friven for a few of those years.

The first year is the one that you need under your belt. Sure, you can go to a school and get your license but you can also go through a company. Most are good.
Once you have done your first year then you can move up.
Also keep in mind that long haul truckers get to write off $51 a day, so when tax season comes, you get a big refund. $50,000 a year works out to around $65,000 gross. 
Here in Canada, most drivers get .46 to .50 per mile and we can drive 13 hours a day. I do tanker work and have 3 to 4 hours paid by thr hour and do about $95,000 and can make more. Some jobs do pay more but are not consistent.
Sure beats Ubering.


----------



## tohunt4me

Chris1973 said:


> Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.
> 
> Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.
> 
> The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.
> 
> At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.
> 
> ~Peace and Love - Chris


A PAID TOURIST !

Enjoy.


----------



## Cynergie

At the $74k USD you're making with a lower cost of living, sounds like the OP needs to move to Canada.....


----------



## Driver2448

Chris1973 said:


> Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.
> 
> Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.
> 
> The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.
> 
> At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.
> 
> ~Peace and Love - Chris


Good luck! I just got hired by UPS today to work the Christmas rush. Have an interview with another part time job on Sunday that I'm considering accepting if I get the opportunity since the UPS one is on call.


----------



## Chris1973

Driver2448 said:


> Good luck! I just got hired by UPS today to work the Christmas rush. Have an interview with another part time job on Sunday that I'm considering accepting if I get the opportunity since the UPS one is on call.


Congratulations! I know many of the full timers started as contractors or seasonal with UPS or FEDEX. If it's your goal to go permanent, this could eb a big opportunity. As others have mentioned, Amazon, Google, and the like plan to encroach on UPS/FEDEX in the very near future and take serious market share. Do what it takes to get on perm if you can.

Honestly, I would prefer a local route driving a relatively small vehicle with UPS, but OTR pays a bit more and it's guaranteed to get hired on perm if you pass the testing. I think a UPS local driver door to door perm makes around 30k or so starting out, but it's hourly with benefits and home every night with significant OT opps, and excellent benefits, and regular raises after that.


----------



## Driver2448

Chris1973 said:


> Congratulations! I know many of the full timers started as contractors or seasonal with UPS or FEDEX. If it's your goal to go permanent, this could eb a big opportunity. As others have mentioned, Amazon, Google, and the like plan to encroach on UPS/FEDEX in the very near future and take serious market share. Do what it takes to get on perm if you can.
> 
> Honestly, I would prefer a local route driving a relatively small vehicle with UPS, but OTR pays a bit more and it's guaranteed to get hired on perm if you pass the testing. I think a UPS local driver door to door perm makes around 30k or so starting out, but it's hourly with benefits and home every night with significant OT opps, and excellent benefits, and regular raises after that.


Thanks! I'm starting out as a helper. I can't believe how expensive the boots they want are. Anywhere between eighty and one hundred seventy five appears to be the price range for the boots. According to Walmart. Then again they could possibly have something cheaper in store than online.

I'm surprised they let people in who showed up to the interviews late. Some were as late as ten minutes. I'm guessing she hired all but those few.

Hopefully get a driver who has a local route. Grass Valley and northward would be a hassale especially if it snows. At least no inclement weather is forecasted for next week!


----------



## sidemouse

Yah I'm glad you've made that choice because you can and will actually make a living driving OTR but as pointed out it's not all a silver lining...

The money first off, is in OTR.
Those who drive local rarely make a good living, deciding between these two is a tough choice because if I were a truck driver I wouldn't even consider anything but OTR... As well there are definitely "games" played with loads, what's more unfortunate is your trailer dictates the type of load you can take. Reefer pays, as does car hauler, a few others... Chances are your company will be doing all the logistics so you may not see it however ultimately your trailer limits you to specific types of loads.
For example you won't be hauling cars with a flatbed, nor will you be hauling timber logs with an enclosed, beer doesn't transport nicely on a car hauler.

If you ever get into your own rig (a used one can be had for around 20 thousand, with about a million miles on the clock) then you get into the logistics... It is rare you will get a 2-way delivery (meaning a load out and another back in all with the same start-end point). More often than not you take a load from A to B then B to C and C to D and on and on until you end up somewhere... And the only reason you call it a day is because you just can't do it anymore, and head for home empty.

It is not unusual to have to cover some miles empty between say B destination and B loading to C, those are the miles you try to keep down to zero, a concept that may be difficult to grasp since Uber has drivers covering empty miles as a standard, this is not so in trucking, you want to stay loaded at all times.

That having been said...
Good luck to you, I think you will do just fine.


----------



## Chris1973

sidemouse said:


> Yah I'm glad you've made that choice because you can and will actually make a living driving OTR but as pointed out it's not all a silver lining...
> 
> The money first off, is in OTR.
> Those who drive local rarely make a good living, deciding between these two is a tough choice because if I were a truck driver I wouldn't even consider anything but OTR... As well there are definitely "games" played with loads, what's more unfortunate is your trailer dictates the type of load you can take. Reefer pays, as does car hauler, a few others... Chances are your company will be doing all the logistics so you may not see it however ultimately your trailer limits you to specific types of loads.
> For example you won't be hauling cars with a flatbed, nor will you be hauling timber logs with an enclosed, beer doesn't transport nicely on a car hauler.
> 
> If you ever get into your own rig (a used one can be had for around 20 thousand, with about a million miles on the clock) then you get into the logistics... It is rare you will get a 2-way delivery (meaning a load out and another back in all with the same start-end point). More often than not you take a load from A to B then B to C and C to D and on and on until you end up somewhere... And the only reason you call it a day is because you just can't do it anymore, and head for home empty.
> 
> It is not unusual to have to cover some miles empty between say B destination and B loading to C, those are the miles you try to keep down to zero, a concept that may be difficult to grasp since Uber has drivers covering empty miles as a standard, this is not so in trucking, you want to stay loaded at all times.
> 
> That having been said...
> Good luck to you, I think you will do just fine.


Thanks SM. It sounds like you have some experience in the industry, or have spent a lot of time researching the industry.

Car hauling is a legit trade for sure, and is probably one of the easier to get into as an owner/operator. This based on one of my friends driving OTR for over 25 years. The options are overwhelming regarding load type and the challenges unique to each type of load, and the cost/benefit vs company driver, lease, owner-operator, etc. Who knows, I may "flunk out" during training, but after being abused by one company after the other for the last 10 years, it just seems like it will be really nice to be in demand and in the driver's seat for once in a long time.My feeling is that with all the challenges I have faced and diversity of experience, including Uber, there is nothing out there too challenging. I installed cable TV during the hottest Texas summer on record in the recent past.

IT Support to OTR driver, yeah that's how bad the "IT Industry" has become, I was really good at my job and a loyal employee. Good thing for them I am opting out, because it was so bad I was about to go postal on their sorry asses.


----------



## Snowtop

I am a former driver and a full time driver recruiter for a major trucking company with operations through out the US. Almost all of our jobs are local, and by that I mean home daily or multiple times through out the week. Pay is variable depending on the location, customer, and type of work involved. Some jobs require the driver to do the unloading, others the drivers wait for the trailer to be loaded or unloaded, and others are just dropping the loaded trailer and hooking to an empty or preloaded trailer.

The absolute lowest weekly pay we have for any driver that is home every day is $750 per week (that is in FL where pay is low for all types of work). I do have jobs that pay as much as $1400 per week and still get the drivers home every day.

One thing I would mention. You cited the 11 hour rule but failed to mention the 70 hours in 8 days rule. Once you hit that 70 hours you are required to take a 34 hour reset. For an OTR driver this generally means sitting at a truck stop for a day and a half.

Like Uber, if the wheels aren't spinning you are not making money. Delays at shippers and receivers, traffic, and a lack of freight all lead to time spent with no pay.

Good Luck. This is and can be a tough job. Even local drivers work an average of 11 to 12 hours a day. But where else can you go with limited training and in 2 years be making $60,000.


----------



## Pusher

And after 25 yrs, 4 million plus all weather driving you can be as crotchety and burnt out like many of us are that have driven that long.

The industry is hurting for drivers. Many of us veteran drivers are calling it quits and retiring or just moving on. Many of the numbers being thrown around for first and second year drivers will rarely be achieved in those first two years.

One thing to consider, many of the bigger LTL company’s like XPO, FedEx Freight and others are now offering driver training as well. Many of those will be Local job’s and a better consideration if you reside in larger markets than OTR.

Besides my 25 yrs, my dad drove OTR 41 yrs. it’s not for all and many, like Uber drivers will not make it after a year or two. Beware of the Big’s like Swift and JB .

Good luck and keep it between the lines! Learn to blindside!!!


----------



## Pusher

Also check out the Truckingboards forum as well and do research on the different company's..

http://www.truckingboards.com/bb/


----------



## Oscar Levant

Chris1973 said:


> Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.
> 
> Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.
> 
> The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.
> 
> At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.
> 
> ~Peace and Love - Chris


If you like driving, this could lead to a better standard of living than for Uber, eventually, maybe not the first year. Though, I've heard there is going to be self-driving trucks before long. I was considering this, almost signed up with Swift, but changed my mind and going into another field. You won't have an unemployment problem, that is certain, big shortage of truck drivers.


----------



## Chris1973

Snowtop said:


> I am a former driver and a full time driver recruiter for a major trucking company with operations through out the US. Almost all of our jobs are local, and by that I mean home daily or multiple times through out the week. Pay is variable depending on the location, customer, and type of work involved. Some jobs require the driver to do the unloading, others the drivers wait for the trailer to be loaded or unloaded, and others are just dropping the loaded trailer and hooking to an empty or preloaded trailer.
> 
> The absolute lowest weekly pay we have for any driver that is home every day is $750 per week (that is in FL where pay is low for all types of work). I do have jobs that pay as much as $1400 per week and still get the drivers home every day.
> 
> One thing I would mention. You cited the 11 hour rule but failed to mention the 70 hours in 8 days rule. Once you hit that 70 hours you are required to take a 34 hour reset. For an OTR driver this generally means sitting at a truck stop for a day and a half.
> 
> Like Uber, if the wheels aren't spinning you are not making money. Delays at shippers and receivers, traffic, and a lack of freight all lead to time spent with no pay.
> 
> Good Luck. This is and can be a tough job. Even local drivers work an average of 11 to 12 hours a day. But where else can you go with limited training and in 2 years be making $60,000.


Hey Snowtop - Thanks for taking the time to post and share your experience. 25 years is a long time! The numbers you are mentioning sound more like what my own research is revealing, far as potential pay and working scenarios for relatively new drivers.

I've been a bit frustrated by some old schoolers messaging me privately and publicly telling me how all recruiters are liars and it's practically impossible to make more than 35k the first year or two. I don't know what their beef is but the numbers tell me that if a driver is only making 30-35k at .37 cents per mile the whole operation could not be profitable for anyone, considering the massive overhead of maintaining a fleet of 10's of thousands of trucks on the road and the razor thin margins and competition in the industry.

I think the obvious reason for high turnover is younger men with wives and children fooling themselves into thinking that they can be a parent and husband with 3 or 4 days of home time a month that first year or two. So it's not really the money as the root cause of absurd turnover, it's the lifestyle. Even after the few lucky get a local job home everyday on weekends, the demands of the job will take a toll, and leave the family with a shell of the person they once knew. That's the sad reality (imho) for men and women who approach trucking as a get rich quick scheme, as if it's a normal job.

I agree, there isn't anything that comes close far as training for a few months ( mostly paid) and making a solid middle class income right out of the box. Guys like you should be running this thread, I never imagined it would be featured here. It's surreal.

My last word after hundreds of hours of reading blogs and posts (for what it's worth) is don't even try it (OTR) if you have wife and kids at home. I don't want to be responsible for broken dreams and broken homes. This is a job for lone wolf single guys and gals. Then again, Snowtop explains the possibility of making a solid income working regionally and home every night or a couple days a week, but can you (Can I?) survive that first year or so of OTR? Don't ask me. I haven't even passed the DOT tests yet, LOL.


----------



## Michaeljayclark

I'm in a truck right now. 10 years countless miles. 

As a newbie the word NEVER to say to a dispatcher is NO. Never turn down anything.

Don't ask for time home if they don't get you there. Mega carriers are famous for lack of home time. If you don't whine about it the dispatch may take it upon themselves to get you home. 

Take this opportunity to SAVE. Do not eat truckstop restaurant food. Buy only water nothing else to drink. Buy ramen noodles. You can get by on $10 a day. 

After your first year go oilfield. West Texas will hire a one year driver and pay $18 an hour with 80 hours a week easy. Over time over 40 hours


----------



## Chris1973

Pusher said:


> Also check out the Truckingboards forum as well and do research on the different company's..
> 
> http://www.truckingboards.com/bb/


Thank you. TB's is actually one of my favorite boards lately. Some of the bigger sites seem to be an advertisement for recruiters and heavily edited by the admins, who profit from the ads. Same reason I like UP, look at all the smack talk about Uber, it's obvious this is not an Uber shill site in any way. Someone mentioned that the admins here are Canadian, I believe it because truly we get the real talk and not sell outs. Did I mention how much I love UP and real talk?



Michaeljayclark said:


> I'm in a truck right now. 10 years countless miles.
> 
> As a newbie the word NEVER to say to a dispatcher is NO. Never turn down anything.
> 
> Don't ask for time home if they don't get you there. Mega carriers are famous for lack of home time. If you don't whine about it the dispatch may take it upon themselves to get you home.
> 
> Take this opportunity to SAVE. Do not eat truckstop restaurant food. Buy only water nothing else to drink. Buy ramen noodles. You can get by on $10 a day.
> 
> After your first year go oilfield. West Texas will hire a one year driver and pay $18 an hour with 80 hours a week easy. Over time over 40 hours


"Do not eat truckstop restaurant food" This I hear over and over again. Wish there were more posts out there about creative cooking OTR and how to stay healthy. They are few and far in between.


----------



## Pusher

"Do not eat truckstop restaurant food" This I hear over and over again. Wish there were more posts out there about creative cooking OTR and how to stay healthy. They are few and far in between.

You can eat healthy on the road. Just don’t get caught up in the “cheap menu”. Watch your carb intake since you will not be doing as much to burn those wasted calories. No snack food like chips and such, it’s better to get trail mix.

In most places you can park in the out lots at Walmart’s so to save yourself money you can buy from there.

Whatever you do make sure you get all your endorsements, even if the company you are initially starting with doesn’t require them. Most of your LTL company’s will require a hazmat and doubles/trips and since they changed the reg’s a few years back tankers endorsement is even required for carrying totes over a certain weight in Van now.

You will have a lot of down time be it waiting to be loaded or unloaded or the mandatory off duty time. Get out of the truck and walk or as some do bring a bike and ride. When you are a local driver you make up for that by having to unload at times or the fact that you are in and out of the truck more often, but on the road one of the biggest mistakes guys make is they just crawl into the bunk and hunker down.

Read! Read! Read! This is a good opertunity for you as well to self educate. Contrary to the perception that most truck drivers are dumb, many are highly educated. At my old barn we even had a book club and the subject matter shared was vast and not what most would think truck drivers would be reading.

I was not being sarcastic when I said to learn the art of blindsiding! I was a driver/instructor at a large LTL company the last couple years driving Local and this is something I and others have found that the OTR mills fail to teach guys, but is one of the most important skills to learn!

Number 1 Rule - Take your time!!! Don’t get in a hurry and know your surroundings! Get out of the cab walk to the back and check if unsure especially dark docks! Bring a small flashlight and walk in and place it on the dock bumper as a guide on those dark docks.

Don’t worry about having to do pull ups or how long it is taking you to get in. At first it will take you many tries an other drivers will get frustrated, but you are the one responsible for not hitting anything.. oh and you will!! Just make sure you don’t hit someone else’s mirrors! Even a little! That always pissed me off about road drivers!! You live by those mirrors especially Local and at least once a week someone misjudged a tight dock space and would rub or knock my mirror out of adjustment.. if you feel the dock may be to tight with another truck in it, WAIT! Especially if it’s a Local trucking there, he will be out and rolling again in most cases sooner then it will take for you to back in.

Those yellow poll’s are scuffed up for a reason at places!

Driving uber hopefully helped your body clock get adjusted to night time driving. Most loads OTR will be driven overnight and that is something many newbies have a hard time getting used to. You will see less of the country then you think actually. Most will be night driving and highway, so remember you will need to stop every so often and get out and stretch your legs and get fresh air to stay alert.

Always! Always! Keep your head on a swivel checking your mirrors and looking ahead. General rule highway is to anticipate 2 miles ahead and what those next to you and behind you “may” do! Momma will want to cut you off so she can get a happy meal for Suzi and someone always “needs “ to get around you to make that right turn into the gas station because they just can’t be behind a truck for a few extra seconds!

With the new automatics driving is much more easy to transition into, but after you get your CDL if they haven’t taught you a 10 speed and how to float, please do yourself a favor and seek out opertunity to learn how to drive one since most companies haven’t gone fully over yet and older trucks don’t have it.. use OTR as a bridge!!! Go Local after a year!!!


----------



## Pusher

One of the biggest mistakes that I see with those entering Trucking is the line of BS that companies and recruiters sell to newbies! 

Some companies try to get new guys to be O/O straight out of the gate. DONT DO IT!

Some recruiters and companies promise the Moon, but don’t deliver or really attempt to do justice money wise and Home time for new guys... one of the reasons for high turn over!

New guys come in many times with expectations and I have seen it an attitude of entitlement!!

You have to earn your whiskers like any other trade!

Most recruiters or “freinds” don’t really share with new guys the amount of stress related with the job that comes from all directions! Many people see $$ but don’t really grasp what will be involved to make the real $$. Even Union companies like the one I worked for will require things from you and sacrifice from you that the general public is unaware of when it comes to the industry.. again don’t think you are entitled scale straight out of the gate or with a year or two under your belt!!

Ask yourselves this: why do you think there is a driver shortage in this country?

Why do you think veteran drivers are walking away from the industry? Even at Teamster companies? 

It can be a good living, but be prepared to sacrifice many things!


----------



## ckloepfer

Swift is ok. But do not lease. Do not. Do not lease. 90% failure rate leasing. At any carrier. Always a fai. In fact you will probably do your road training with a lease operator. They usually train because they need the money. Don't think they want to share a phonebooth with you just to give back to trucking. Solo drivers don't get the long reefer runs. Those money runs go to team trucks. Lease guys still fail 90% training and doing these good loads.

Expect 2300 miles a week first year. 2800

Get that year experience and then look at LTL probably make twice the money. 

Understand that even if they pay you .60 cents a mile it will depend on how many miles you drive. Don't get caught up in .40 or whatever they promised. Don't say no to dispatch and hope for miles.

Meant to wish you good luck too. Phone acting funny.. 

Couple last suggestions. If they will let you, ask to do your road training with a company driver. Company driver will worry less about you dinging his truck up backing. Trust me...a lot of the lease trainers will not let you back their truck up during training. Be assertive and make sure you get to backup as often as possible. Also a company driver will run his truck more like you will as a solo company driver. 

Make sure someone teaches you how to put chains on. You just might have to do it once to move your truck to a safer spot. Don't learn in a blizzard alone. 

Have fun. Laugh and smile every time you accomplish something new like a crazy blind side back or free swag at a shipper. Most truckers are cool too even the old sweaty guys that don't shower. 

Cheers.


----------



## TheNoobinator

Anything OTR sucks


----------



## ckloepfer

I thought about it for a while. OTR is .40 a mile. Uber is .67. Turnover rate in OTR is about 110%. Very similar to Uber I bet. 

To gross $1700 in one week you would have to drive 4250 miles. 

Your truck is governed at 62 miles an hour on dry roads. You can legally drive 11 hours a day. Maximum mileage per day legally is

680 miles. Times 7 days it's 4700 miles. I call bs on that $1700. For one thing you have to fuel and pretrip on the clock. You have to load and unload on the clock. If you drive 11 hours you will hit rush hou. You will spend 10 hours a week minimum driving low range 20 miles an hour stop and go. Sounds familiar to Uber drivers I'm sure. 

Yup. 2300 miles a week @ .40 a mile. And you'll burn out your 70 hour clock so take 7 more hours away from that 7 day 11 hours. You can't legally drive 77 hours a week. 

I quit OTR when I realized how much I missed sex.

In January you will drive icy reads at about 45 miles an hour... When the road is open. 

There's a special place in hell for recruiters. 

If you leave before your year id's up they are hoping to charge you for your training. You will pay to quit. Win win for the carrier. 

Good luck. 

Research LTL. And talk to the local EDD office. You can go to trucking school for free, the state will pay for it, and get a job with per hour pay not per mile pay and have no monetary contact holding you hostage. 

I recommend truck driving. But I don't recommend any job that puts a multi thousand dollar prices on your head if you quit or get fired.

Phone typos. My bad. EDD. LTL. You will thank me later. Wait until some trucker panhandlers you at a truck stop because he doesn't have food. It will happen. Ask him if he leases his truck. 

UPS ODFL. FedEx Freight FedEx Ground US Mail you will make money. 

Walmart requires 30 months experience to work for them directly. They recently cut their OTR pay significantly. 

Pull doubles and sleep at home most nights. Line haul jobs are no touch freight. Easy work.


----------



## Pusher

Depending where you are at add Estes, Dayton, Central, ABF, Holland,YRC, R&L into the LTL mix. Even the Union Carriers are hiring out of school and little experience now, especially Holland and YRC (same company now in essence). 

The suggestion for linehaul is a good one, most companies put you up in hotels during the day if you do not get back to original terminal... 

Only do OTR if you are not near a large metro area and that’s all there is in the area you are at.. if you have a large airport or rail/sea port close by there is always demand from freight forwarding companies for drivers as well. Many are smaller op’s Where you can get your experience and move up to the big’s..


----------



## ckloepfer

For what it's worth. I googled the industry turnover rate. OTR is currently 95%. LTL is 7%.


----------



## Chris1973

NEVER lease, LTL is maybe the best option long term, hourly in the oilfields is a nice option, Wal-Mart requires at least 30 months for perm hire, OTR sucks long term, recruiters are like used car salesmen, limit truck stop dinners, don't expect consistent miles due to weather conditions, don't turn down many loads first year, Learn to Blindside (no idea what that means but will look it up).. Some chicks love truckers because they are not home often.. LOL..

Seriously, thanks to UP for featuring this thread for a minute, and to all of the folks that took the time to give me/us their feedback and experiences. 3 weeks to go. Maybe some guys and gals who are at a dead end with Uber will be inspired to get out there and try something new with the potential of a decent and real *permanent* job. That was the intent of the thread from my perspective. Thanks again folks!


----------



## Chris1973

I postponed the training until March, because of all the crazy winter weather. My new recruiter wasn't real happy about it. I guess turnover is high in that position too. "Well maybe we will have a position open, maybe we won't.." 

Yeah right, or maybe you just want to get paid your little commission sooner. Why are all recruiters female these days with stripper names? LOL


----------



## ckloepfer

You might find some winter in March too but less of it. If I didn't say it before good luck on the road. You'll have some fun.


----------



## trickynikki

Chris1973 said:


> I postponed the training until March, because of all the crazy winter weather. My new recruiter wasn't real happy about it. I guess turnover is high in that position too. "Well maybe we will have a position open, maybe we won't.."
> 
> Yeah right, or maybe you just want to get paid your little commission sooner. Why are all recruiters female these days with stripper names? LOL


You are best to actually start your training in the worst of weather. This is the time when you can get expert help abd get paid for it.

I pull loads up here in Canada that would have most people shit5ing bricks.






When I'm in the US south of Illions, I am shocked that drivers have problems with snow. When there is a snow storm, wait until the road crews are done. Keep track of weather reports. Use your cb to ask appraoching drivers regarding weather.
Best of luck to you. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Chris1973

trickynikki said:


> You are best to actually start your training in the worst of weather. This is the time when you can get expert help abd get paid for it.
> 
> I pull loads up here in Canada that would have most people shit5ing bricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm in the US south of Illions, I am shocked that drivers have problems with snow. When there is a snow storm, wait until the road crews are done. Keep track of weather reports. Use your cb to ask appraoching drivers regarding weather.
> Best of luck to you. PM me if you have questions.


Thanks for the offer of help and for the post. Sure, I can see the value in driving poor conditions with a trainer next to me, and learning to use tire chains right off the bat. It's good advice. To be honest, the biggest reason is having enough funds in the bank to live and pay home expenses without a paycheck for a month. Had to rebuild my transmission for about 2k because of all this Uber driving recently, it set back my plans, I would already be in the middle of training if not for that little unforseen circumstance. I blame Uber! That's a shout out to Travis LOL.


----------



## ckloepfer

You might be able to get advances while training. I took out $200 a week at my carrier which they got back $25 a week for a few months.

Canadians are awesome. They drive in crazy weather. trickynikki are you owner op or Company? Company drivers in the US are usually expected to shutdown for ice and snow. Definitely want to know how to winter drive chain, etc, but mostly to get to a safe spot to sit it out.

Sitting sucks though. Paid by the mile. If you go in March they will probably find some snowy routes for you. They typically dispatch trainees over as many different type of situations as possible. I think I did 35+ states when I trained. No blizzards but found some snow. And wind. I'd rather have snow over wind. Wyoming sucks for wind.

Get a CB. It's a safety thing. Might save your life. Cell phones won't cut it in certain conditions. CB could be your lifeline in a bad situation.


----------



## trickynikki

ckloepfer said:


> You might be able to get advances while training. I took out $200 a week at my carrier which they got back $25 a week for a few months.
> 
> Canadians are awesome. They drive in crazy weather. trickynikki are you owner op or Company? Company drivers in the US are usually expected to shutdown for ice and snow. Definitely want to know how to winter drive chain, etc, but mostly to get to a safe spot to sit it out.
> 
> Sitting sucks though. Paid by the mile. If you go in March they will probably find some snowy routes for you. They typically dispatch trainees over as many different type of situations as possible. I think I did 35+ states when I trained. No blizzards but found some snow. And wind. I'd rather have snow over wind. Wyoming sucks for wind.
> 
> Get a CB. It's a safety thing. Might save your life. Cell phones won't cut it in certain conditions. CB could be your lifeline in a bad situation.


I'm a company driver. I work the north thesr days and rarely go south.
My pay is a little different than long haul frieght guys get. This is how I am paid:

.57 cents a mile. $17 a day for pre and post trip. $27 for loading time (1 hour) and $54 for unloading (2 hours).
All time spent waiting ranges from $17 an hour to $33. We have different rates for different jobs and customers when paid by the hour. I am paid for all hours. If I'm caught in a storm I am paid though that has never happened.
We gross about $9,000 to $11,000 per month. Sometimes a little less. My deductions are 30% which include union dues. Dental 100%. Drugs 100% and many other benefits. National heath care with no deductibles.
When I did long haul I rarely got any detention time. This is going to change with elogs.
There are times when I chain up. It is only to get me through a bad area to someplace safe. They are also eave gauge chains used off highway. I'v never used them on a highway.
Long haul drivers are taken advantage of. There are ma y things they are not paid for. It's fine until you have break downs or delays.
A CB is a must. Other tools such as GPS are great but the CB is your best friend as you get local knowlege.
People at dirst think Uber is a good gig until they take a closer look at the numbers. A truck can run for a year or so without any expense, but a year or so down the road things will begin to break. Thw same holds true for Uber drivers. If someone would tell me that my car could make money with Uber, I would tell them to take a hike. The costs and the risks involved are too great for the potential income.
All truck driverd have to start somewhere. Get on with a good company that odders training and do it for a year or so, the move on. Sure, I'm at the hight income level because I have done mu time in the trenches. I driv super b configurations with a gross weight of 64,000KG.
Driving skill comes with experience. The best thing to do is to plan your day and not drive when conditios are bad.
Durung a snow storm, it's possible that trucks or cars can fly off the road and the occupants can freeze to death as other motorist are not around or can't see the vehicles in distress. Good drivers are prepared and know when to not drive.
I hope I have offered some good advice.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Good luck. I think in a number of years self driving is going to negatively impact trucking as a career but not for a while yet (several years minimum before large impact). For now you can still make money, get benefits, contribute to social security, etc. essentially have a real job, which uber never will be. 

Best of luck, I hate seeing people doing uber full time. Hate it!


----------



## YouBeer

D3lF250 said:


> Recruiters always promise you the world...
> There are guys out there driving trucks and making $300,000 + a year. Like i said, there is money to be made driving a truck. My comment though was in hopes that you would open your eyes and see threw the B.S. I really don't care if you want to listen to me or not, i was trying to help you though.
> 
> Just throwing this out there, but I'm sure your recruiter told you all about it already, It only costs $1500 -$2000 to get your CDL threw an interdependent trucking school and you will start off getting paid on average 10 cents more per mile. But then again, what do i know about this whole trucking thing ?


Whats it take to make 300k+ a year?


----------



## Chris1973

YouBeer said:


> Whats it take to make 300k+ a year?


A serious accident and a crooked lawyer.


----------



## Uberglenn

Chris1973 said:


> Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.
> 
> Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.
> 
> The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.
> 
> At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.
> 
> ~Peace and Love - Chris


Who are you going to work for. You might want to do some research on a,website called Classadrivers.com. after you click in go directly to the message board then go to company directory


----------



## Chris1973

Uberglenn said:


> Who are you going to work for. You might want to do some research on a,website called Classadrivers.com. after you click in go directly to the message board then go to company directory


Thanks. Believe you me, I have been shopping my butt around the block locally now that I have the DOT physical and learner's permit under my belt. Dallas/Fort Worth metro.

Thetruckersreport.com is the biggest and I've made a few friends over there. There are several companies that have a big footprint nationwide and offer anything from $500 a week from day one while training (not an advance, actual pay), .42 cpm during team driving/training, and advances, private hotel rooms, 8 hours days 5 days a week, nothing upfront.. so many, demand for OTR drivers is truly at an all time high. Your butt will be kissed.

Personally I chose the happy medium, SWIFT. .37 cpm starting out solo. no gimmicks. My driving record and credit is not perfect for sure. Some of the better companies want perfection for that guarantee and first day hire. I can try to steer anyone in the right direction based on location and background, or advise you where to post and read for the best advise. I WILL actually earn 50k this year, my first year. At .37 cpm hauling REEFER loads out of Dallas.. Haters can go hate somewhere else. It is what it is. Simple math assuming my mental and physical health hold up.


----------



## Blackcar37

Chris1973 said:


> Well this ain't goodbye yet but I just wanted to share some good news with my brothers and sisters here at UP.
> 
> Despite not having the cleanest driving/credit/background history, a major company has accepted me to drive OTR with real 50k+ potential the first year.
> 
> The crazy part is they don't require a penny upfront for the training, or the hotel room I will be living in for 3-4 weeks. The cost is actually around 5k but they credit 50% of that upon completion of the 1 year contract, and take the other $2500 out monthly through the year. So basically, the only out of pocket until I start driving will be lunch and dinner since the hotel provides hot breakfast. It's 3 weeks of 11 an hour a day training, and then riding with someone for a month team driving for whatever per mile.
> 
> At home time is 1 day per week, usually taken after 2 to 3 weeks hitting it hard everyday (11 hours is the max per day). The goal is to finish the 1 year and then come home with about 20k in my pocket and maybe drive locally. So we are talking about OTR driving for the first year, which means I will get 4 days home per month maximum.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share. The truck driving industry is so hard up right now, anyone considering driving OTR but hesitating because of credit or driving record, it's not necessarily an issue.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up, or I can post more info here if anyone is interested. Don't worry, I am not trying to recruit, there isn't event a referral program with this company far as I know. But I know many of us doing UE could use a break and this is real money with little to nothing upfront, and benefits/job stability to boot.
> 
> ~Peace and Love - Chris


my friend Tried one of those academy's and he lasted a week. make sure your background is squeaky clean


----------



## Chris1973

Blackcar37 said:


> my friend Tried one of those academy's and he lasted a week. make sure your background is squeaky clean


I hear ya, Swift does a thorough background check in advance, not sure about the others. Also, HFT (Hair follicle testing) as of 1-1-18, as do most, but not all major trucking companies.

My advice would be don't try to lie. I didn't, so with everything disclosed and not even a single hit of the old you know what in over 6 months I feel pretty confident, HFT goes back about 3 months for all types of drugs, FYI. The hair cleaning crap at your local head shop is worthless, so if you smoke don't even bother.. I do not support that policy but just saying.


----------



## Blackcar37

yes my friend smoked weed like a champ. no one should get behind the wheel high and put others at risk. 

sounds like you are well - prepared...you will make good money... best of luck!


----------



## Chris1973

Blackcar37 said:


> yes my friend smoked weed like a champ. no one should get behind the wheel high and put others at risk.
> 
> sounds like you are well - prepared...you will make good money... best of luck!


Thanks man, I am pretty stoked. The learner's permit test was pretty brutal, but I decided to go the route of self study but many of these schools include that training too if you don't want to do it solo. 3rd time was the charm. I recommend doing it yourself because what if you get up there and flunk out more than once, what then?

Far as having a squeaky clean background, most of the mega carriers even hire with a past DWI/DUI if you can believe it. Even most felonies if they over 7 years old. That's how crazy demand is right now, the spice must flow and everyone from rich to poor needs those goods and groceries.


----------



## Uberglenn

YouBeer said:


> Whats it take to make 300k+ a year?





Chris1973 said:


> Thanks. Believe you me, I have been shopping my butt around the block locally now that I have the DOT physical and learner's permit under my belt. Dallas/Fort Worth metro.
> 
> Thetruckersreport.com is the biggest and I've made a few friends over there. There are several companies that have a big footprint nationwide and offer anything from $500 a week from day one while training (not an advance, actual pay), .42 cpm during team driving/training, and advances, private hotel rooms, 8 hours days 5 days a week, nothing upfront.. so many, demand for OTR drivers is truly at an all time high. Your butt will be kissed.
> 
> Personally I chose the happy medium, SWIFT. .37 cpm starting out solo. no gimmicks. My driving record and credit is not perfect for sure. Some of the better companies want perfection for that guarantee and first day hire. I can try to steer anyone in the right direction based on location and background, or advise you where to post and read for the best advise. I WILL actually earn 50k this year, my first year. At .37 cpm hauling REEFER loads out of Dallas.. Haters can go hate somewhere else. It is what it is. Simple math assuming my mental and physical health hold up.


Out of the frying pan into the fire


----------



## Chris1973

Uberglenn said:


> Out of the frying pan into the fire


Well, I am here at the academy. Yeah, it sucks a little bit. Sticking with it though. They haven't lied much so far, it just feels like a military boot camp in some ways so my pride is taking a hit lol.


----------



## ckloepfer

Chris1973 said:


> Well, I am here at the academy. Yeah, it sucks a little bit. Sticking with it though. They haven't lied much so far, it just feels like a military boot camp in some ways so my pride is taking a hit lol.


Dude. You got this. We all went through it. It'll be history before you know it. Nothing like the feeling of driving solo at the end. Only be a few months of suck. It's gets more interesting and fun even during training.

Hang in there. An hour at a time if needed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

37c per mile comes out to like $16-25 per hour by the way guys.

(Depending on speed)


----------



## Uber's Guber

Which company? CR England, Swift, Knight, some other?
Will you be pulling refrigerated, dry, flatbed?


----------



## Chris1973

It's .38 now for refrigerated (reefer), we got a raise while I was dragging my feet through the whole process. Also, max speed raised from 62 mph to 65, and a new dog pet policy, dogs up to 40 pounds allowed.

CDL in hand now, waiting for a mentor to start the 200 hours on the road team driving/live training, should start early next week @$550 guarantee, 4 -5 weeks, then solo @ .38 cpm. I did it, you can too. It wasn't easy though, mentally and especially financially. The only thing that made it possible was driving Uber on weekends in between training, even though they pay for training and hotel for 3 weeks it takes a lot for a single guy to take care of the bills with no little to no pay for 4-5 weeks.

I expect to make 50k first year, more if I take up a new friends offer of team driving, up to 70k. From there, lease to own and owner operator options are even easier than I expected. Walk away anytime lease to own options are a dime a dozen even after 6 months with a 510 credit score, LOL. Yeah, 510 :0

Be careful what you wish for, you may just get it 

Edit: To answer my friend Uber's Guber, Swift. CR and Stephens are still paying low 30's CPM, Swift has really stepped up and also they credit back the training if you stay a couple of years, 1/2 of it weekly first year.


----------



## Leelyft

Chris1973 said:


> It's .38 now for refrigerated (reefer), we got a raise while I was dragging my feet through the whole process. Also, max speed raised from 62 mph to 65, and a new dog pet policy, dogs up to 40 pounds allowed.
> 
> CDL in hand now, waiting for a mentor to start the 200 hours on the road team driving/live training, should start early next week @$550 guarantee, 4 -5 weeks, then solo @ .38 cpm. I did it, you can too. It wasn't easy though, mentally and especially financially. The only thing that made it possible was driving Uber on weekends in between training, even though they pay for training and hotel for 3 weeks it takes a lot for a single guy to take care of the bills with no little to no pay for 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I expect to make 50k first year, more if I take up a new friends offer of team driving, up to 70k. From there, lease to own and owner operator options are even easier than I expected. Walk away anytime lease to own options are a dime a dozen even after 6 months with a 510 credit score, LOL. Yeah, 510 :0
> 
> Be careful what you wish for, you may just get it
> 
> Edit: To answer my friend Uber's Guber, Swift. CR and Stephens are still paying low 30's CPM, Swift has really stepped up and also they credit back the training if you stay a couple of years, 1/2 of it weekly first year.


Get your experience and then get a local ltl Job can make good money and be home everyday. Move up in seniority one day and do terminal to terminal line haul and make 80 to 100k


----------



## Chris1973

Pretty good chance I will score a 2018 Freightliner Cascadia. Check out this video for the sleeper.. Pretty damn cool!


----------



## Uber's Guber

Chris1973 said:


> Pretty good chance I will score a 2018 Freightliner Cascadia. Check out this video for the sleeper.. Pretty damn cool!


I do like the Freightliners. They have the best Jake Brakes, and overall inside interior comfort is very good without sacrificing road maneuverability and handling. I prefer a long-nose Pete, but you'll be happy with the Cascadia.

You will most likely *not *be handed a _brand-new_ model until you are nearing your anniversary and your tuition is nearly paid off. By that point, you have more experience and the company knows you are likely to jump ship and go to another better paying company because you are sick of all the crap they tossed at you, and that is when more incentives get tossed your way because they know every other company will hire you.

If you thought Uber was good at gaming, wait until you get assigned a dispatcher. They know they have you by the balls until your tuition is paid off. Often, drivers bail for another company and take the tuition liability with them before their tuition is even paid up, because the company they signed up with has been total &[email protected]* the whole time you owe on tuition.

As for team driving, you will probably be like most drivers and choose the peace-of-mind of going solo after having a taste of doubling with an asshole trainer. Most trainers are not really trainers at all, they just want you there to be a "steering wheel holder" and take all the liability risk while they argue with their wife on the phone and pop pills and sleep most the time. Know this -- after you are a little more than half way past your "training period," all you need to do is complain about your trainer to the company, and the company will most likely let you test out and let you go out on the road alone before your 200 hours are even up. As for your trainer, he will warn you that he has to "fill out an evaluation on you." When he does, reply back, _"Really? The company wants me to fill out an evaluation on you too!"_  Makes them nervous, and they'll go easier on you. Works every time!

Trucking is much better money than Ubering, but the grief is much greater -- dealing with shippers, receivers, dispatchers, DOT inspectors, and you don't get to "shut off the app" and go home when the weather sucks.

Good luck!

PS: don't fall for that owner-operator crap. Being a company driver has plenty benefits, and when you want to take a break you can hand in the keys and leave. They WILL hire you back, as well any other company (but do NOT EVER abandon a load anywhere. Always complete your final shipment before jumping ship. If you bail during a load, you will be black-listed.)

If you_ do _want to be an owner-operator, don't lease through the company or you'll be stuck doing their gigs. Do your own lease so you can run under your own authority and choose whatever loads you want (there is PLENTY of freight to choose from!). Wait it out for about a year or two before switching from company driver to owner-op to make sure trucking right for you.

PSS: pulling reefer is the WORST gig! The loads are heaviest, you're sleeping with an noisy engine behind the sleeper, and the schedule times for loading and unloading are insane for this reason: the local drivers are busying up the docks with their pup trailers to prep all the daytime local deliveries, so the long-haulers are scheduled to unload at insane hours, and then you are on your own to go find a place to park when all the truck stops are full.

Again, good luck. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Tom Harding

Chris1973 said:


> Yeah, I've put probably thirty hours into the research, joined multiple forums, read thousands of posts, know truck drivers personally, etc.
> 
> 30k to 35k is a really low estimate for OTR, local/regional driving could maybe be that low. Of course, I'm not talking about 50k in your pocket money, that's pre-tax, pre-healthcare, etc.
> 
> The training actually costs about exactly 5k, half being credited after completing the one year contract, it includes the hotel room as well during training. Like I said, 3 weeks classroom and driving on "campus", a week with a trainer just riding along, then a full month with a mentor doing some of the actual driving. Then the DOT driving test. Then solo driving, nationwide.
> 
> At home time is "guaranteed" at 1 day per week, but it could be 2 or 3 weeks before getting 2 or 3 days. Let me back up and say this career is not for everybody, especially if you have a wife and kids at home and tend to get lonely and depressed without people being around. I am single, love my alone time, and driving for the most part.
> Far as having to cheat and lie regarding the logs and stuff, GPS and other technologies have pretty much eliminated all of that mess. Drivers are more likely to get fired for cheating, not the other way around these days.
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate criticism because most everybody else is just really supportive and saying it seems like a good fit for me. Obviously, it's going to suck for the most part, especially in the beginning, but not having to maintain a household, and living out of the truck and hotels for a year or two could generate some life changing money. Then if I get lucky and find something decent back home with friends and family, all the better. My brother-in-law has been driving for Fedex about 5 years now is making about 60k (before taxes), and is home every night, tired as a dog though, and burnt out.
> 
> Thanks, that's a good point. Even if things go south during or after UE has been a good stop gap, allowing me time to think about what I want to do when I grow up LOL. Fun talking to you guys as well.
> 
> Thank you. I doubt it will be overall, but I'm getting to the age where early retirement is about the only thing on my mind lately. A little single wide mobile home on half an acre in the country paid for 100% by the age of 55 sounds like heaven, then traveling around some in an RV or the like and doing side gigs until SS kicks in. God I hope that's not too much to ask for in this country these days.


Consider a double wide and 1 acre with pool. Early retirement does not replace full time income, so be flexible are drive part time for a delivery company. One really bad thing about driving a rig, it takes a toll on your body, especially your back. So be prepared for a lot of medical bills. 
Anyway good luck and if Uber or Lyft are still around when you hit 55, happy riodesahre


----------

